

3 Silly Job Titles at Startups - wmougayar
http://startupmanagement.org/2013/08/19/stop-using-silly-job-titles-in-startups-heres-3-of-them/

======
chayesfss
people make up titles at startups, nothing strange here. 180 people is not a
'startup' and you also forgot cmo...

